# Quiz



## ariel2007 (Feb 3, 2008)

Dear Members,

who is the composer, what's the name of this orchestral piece?

[Moderator edit: File attachment removed per request of ariel2007 on 14-Sep-08]


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

Composer: Rossini? 

Seriously, why not consider posting in one single thread, instead of many with few replies? With one thread it would be easier to search through the quizzes later. I do appreciate you for uploading the clips and making this quiz - I'm sure it will be helpful to someone not familiar with the works one composer or another.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2008)

It's the _Furiant_ from Act II of Smetana's _Bartered Bride._


----------



## ariel2007 (Feb 3, 2008)

I thought it was Dvorak


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2008)

Haha! So did I, at first. Indeed, I scrolled through all sixteen Slavonic Dances, to no avail, before realizing that it was from Smetana's _Bartered Bride._


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2008)

*Wrong, wrong,* you are all wrong it is "The Contapation Waltz from Beethovens opera Semale.


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

Yes, it's the 'Furiant' (a type of Czech dance) from Smetana's 1866 opera 'The Bartered Bride'


----------

